# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  1 mt. de granizo

## pevema

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Los de España Directo tan fantasticos como siempre, 1 mt. de granizo dicen que ha caido en Badajoz  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . Que reporteros mas sensacionalistas y rayando en lo inverosimil en la mayoria de sus reportajes, los cuales a veces hacen que algunas personas se crean lo que dicen a pies juntillos  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Los de España Directo tan fantasticos como siempre, 1 mt. de granizo dicen que ha caido en Badajoz . Que reporteros mas sensacionalistas y rayando en lo inverosimil en la mayoria de sus reportajes, los cuales a veces hacen que algunas personas se crean lo que dicen a pies juntillos 
> 
> Un saludo


1m quizás no, en llano, pero sí que puede haberse acumulado algo parecido.

Los datos "oficiales" dan por buenos los 0.5m de acumulación de granizo.

Se pueden ver algunas imágenes en este hilo:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=6299

----------


## pevema

Lujan he estado viendo ese reportaje y como maximo en la foto que mas se ve habrá a lo mucho 30 cm. En España Directo han dicho 1 mt  :Stick Out Tongue:  y ha salido 1 mt, si, pero granizo amontonado de las limpiezas que han hecho. 50 cm de agua son 500 lt/m2, en hielo como abulta mas pon unos 400 l/m2 asi que pienso que siguen pasandose.

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

Evidentemente no ha sido 1 mt ni de cachondeo...si hubiera sido un metro de granizo...madre mia la que se hubiera formao  :EEK!:  :EEK!: .

Pero sí que en algunos lugares se han visto hasta medio metro.

La mayoría ha sido sobre una cuarta...cuarta y poco más...

Aún así...ha sido tremenda.

Aquí se ve el espesor que se ha visto en muchos sitios:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX2rBTFvvJY

y esto es de una avenida:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aD5dW3tHsI

Pevema, decirte también que 50 cm. de granizo no son 400 l/m2 ni de cachondeo. Puedes hacer tu mismo la prueba, cuando veas mucho granizo, coge 1 m2 con 50 cm de granizo y fundelo...verás como no son 400 l.

Un saludo.

----------


## pevema

Hola F. Lazaro, ya veo que efectivamente ha sido una granizada tremenda, pero lo que queria reflejar era principalmente lo sensasionalistas que son los reporteros de España Directo y aqui en Andalucia un programa similar que se llama Andalucia Directo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , y es que tienen que tener un metro muy raro, pues hace poco con lo de las inundaciones  del rio Guadalete estaba una reportera metida en el agua y le llegaba el agua por los tobillos y decia que la altura del agua alcanzaba en esos momentos 1,5 mt, vamos con el agua al cuello y eso si no eres muy bajito  :Big Grin: .

Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

> lo que queria reflejar era principalmente lo sensasionalistas que son los reporteros de España Directo y aqui en Andalucia un programa similar que se llama Andalucia Directo , y es que tienen que tener un metro muy raro, pues hace poco con lo de las inundaciones  del rio Guadalete estaba una reportera metida en el agua y le llegaba el agua por los tobillos y decia que la altura del agua alcanzaba en esos momentos 1,5 mt, vamos con el agua al cuello y eso si no eres muy bajito .
> 
> Un saludo


De alguna forma tienen que llamar la atención de los espectadores... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Tan pronto de dicen 2 metros de agua y son 0,2 metros... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------

